# Hardware > Ιδιοκατασκευές >  Cantenna: apotyxia no.1

## fidakis

Oraia loipon, as metafer0oume edo...

Karafaki 1L apo Makro 
Diametros, 8.5ek, mhkos 17ek (0.5ek mikrotero alla exo dei kai xeirotera) 
Energo stoixeio 1.5mm diametros, 1 mhkos kymatos mhkos. 
Trypa sta 5.8ek apo ton pato symfona me to calculator 
To N-female panel bysma pyrtsinomeno me ta kefalia ton pirtsinion trimena apo mesa (1-2mm ypsos mesa) 

Mexri ta 20-30 metra pou dokimasa tzami, otan phgame sta 500-600 phrame ta .... 

Pragmata pou ypopsiazomai: 
- to paxos tou energou stoixeiou... pou sto kalo 0a bro 4-5 mm kalodio xalkino? 
- mia mikrh skala peri ta 2-3 mm pou exei o patos alla mallon den epireazei... eee? 

Attached photo gallery

----------


## fidakis

> Καλώδιο μονόκλωνο σε διατομές 2,5mm^2, 4mm^2 και 6mm^2 έχουν τα καταστήματα με είδη ηλεκτρολόγου, τουλάχιστον όλα τα κεντρικά και μεγάλα.


Miso lepto... Eixa thn entyposh pos otan zhtame 1.5ari kalodio anaferomaste se diametro (mm) kai oxi epifaneia (mm^2)... Ego parapano milousa me authn thn proypo0esh...




> Βάλατε 2 cantennas στα 500-600 m και δεν βλέπονταν ; Για την σκόπευση είσθε βέβαιοι ; Τι ασυρμάτους είχατε από πίσω ; Οι συνδέσεις των pigtails ήταν ελεγμένες κλινικώς, δηλαδή και σε ενδιάμεσες αποστάσεις έπαιζε η όλη διάταξη ; Δώστε λεπτομέρειες να επαναλάβουμε κι εμείς το πείραμα.


Gia thn skopeush: Ego stoxeua to para0yro pou h3era oti brisketai o allos kai autos ena kampanario pou probalotan piso mou. Kai oi dyo kratousame tis keraies sto xeri.

Gia syskeues eixame ta dLink900+

Ta pigtails ta ftia3ame emeis, xoris eidika ergaleia, alla den mporo na fantasto oti ta 0alassosame se auto to shmeio. Se apostash peri ta 30m se ena diadromo ktiriou eixame kalh epafh me merika psiloproblhmatakia pou apodosame ston atsalino skeleto tou ktiriou (sidhrokataskeuh, ligo mpeto) kai ara stis xilies myries anaklaseis... Gegonos pantos pos oi 2.2dBi omni den paizan sthn apostash auth.

Poly 0a h0ela na bro e3oplismo na eleg3o toso ta kalodia oso kai tis keraies. Maax exeis tipote? Edo sto panepisthmio den brhka kanena gnosto pou na dia0etei tetoia pragmata  :: 

0a h0ela pantos na dokimaste ki eseis apo kei kapoia ane3arthth kataskeuh kai na sygkrinoume apotelesmata. To sigouro einai pos kai emeis 0a 3anaprospa0hsoume se pio elegxomenes syn0hkes.

----------


## ggeorgan

Τι να σου πω δεν είμαι ηλεκτρολόγος, αλλά αγόρασα κάμποσα κομμάτια διαφορετικών καλωδίων και κατέληξα σ' αυτά γιατί φαίνεται να ταιριάζουν καλύτερα. 
Ξέρω, δίνω την εντύπωση απ' αυτό πως είμαι Αμερικάνος, αλλά έχω μείνει εκεί μόνο 20 μήνες και πάλι όχι στην Αμερική αυτή καθ' εαυτή, αλλά στην Λαϊκή Δημοκρατία του Καίμπριτζ της Μασσαχουσσέττης. Απλώς, ψάχνοντας ένα ένα μέγεθος κατέληξα να πάρω απ' όλα.

----------


## Maax

> Poly 0a h0ela na bro e3oplismo na eleg3o toso ta kalodia oso kai tis keraies. Maax exeis tipote? Edo sto panepisthmio den brhka kanena gnosto pou na dia0etei tetoia pragmata


Dystyxws Kwsta kai egw sta tyfla kanw tis dokimes exw ena stasimometro alla gia xamhles syxnothtes CB-FM-VHF mexri tous 200 MHz opote den mas kanei douleia  ::  Gia tous 2.4 xreiazomaste Analyth Fasmatos ews kai 3 GHz twra gia stasimometro se toso ypsiles syxnothtes den gnwrizw an yparxei .  ::

----------


## Tbl

aporw giati de doulepse. to can mou einai i pio petyxhmenh kerea pou exw ftiaksei mexri stigmhs an kai i prwth pou dokimasa gia 2.4

i colinear-omni htan mia sketh apotyxia, enw mikroterh apotyxia eixe i panel pou ta pigene peripou idia me to konservokouti..

to opio meta apo polles polles metrhseis mou dinei gyrw sta 7-9 db.

gia to element xrhshmopoihsa to eswteriko agwgo tou omoaxonikou kalodiou

8a psaksw na brw kati fotoz na anebasw..

pantws min egatalhpsete tis dokimes!

----------


## papashark

> Karafaki 1L apo Makro


Καραφάκι ?

Φοβερή ιδέα, ωραίο σχήμα, αντέχει έξω, φοβερό !

Μόνο μία απορία έχω, από τι υλικο είναι τα καραφάκια ? Είναι αλουμινένια ή είναι τίποτα άλλο και δεν κάνει για αυτό ?

----------


## fidakis

Alouminio.

To kokkino xroma einai kapoia hlektrostatikh (h kati telospanton) bafh h opoia einai kai kakos agogos. Gi'auto kai fainetai trimeno sth foto pou deixnei tis trypes.

----------


## papashark

> Alouminio.
> 
> To kokkino xroma einai kapoia hlektrostatikh (h kati telospanton) bafh h opoia einai kai kakos agogos. Gi'auto kai fainetai trimeno sth foto pou deixnei tis trypes.


Μήπως θα έπρεπε να τριφτεί και μέσα ?

----------


## mpak

giati den bazete to pringles mesa se plastiko svlhna apoxeteyshs poy bazoyn oi amerikanoi kai einai kai dokimasmeno?

----------


## aman

den peirazei... i prospatheia metraei...  ::  pandos an breis to lathos let us know  ::   ::   ::

----------


## MAuVE

> Energo stoixeio 1.5mm diametros, 1 mhkos kymatos mhkos.


Τι μήκος είχε το στοιχείο που έβαλες ; 
Οχι βέβαια ένα μήκος κύματος =125 mm γιατί δεν θα χωρούσε.
Προφανώς έχεις κάνει λάθος στο γράψιμο και όχι στο φτιάξιμο.
Απλά λέω μήπως....

Νίκος

----------


## MAuVE

> Energo stoixeio 1.5mm diametros, 1 mhkos kymatos mhkos.


Τι μήκος είχε το στοιχείο που έβαλες ; 
Οχι βέβαια ένα μήκος κύματος =125 mm γιατί δεν θα χωρούσε.
Προφανώς έχεις κάνει λάθος στο γράψιμο και όχι στο φτιάξιμο.
Απλά λέω μήπως....

Νίκος

----------


## fidakis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από fidakis
> 
> Energo stoixeio 1.5mm diametros, 1 mhkos kymatos mhkos. 
> 
> 
> Προφανώς έχεις κάνει λάθος στο γράψιμο και όχι στο φτιάξιμο.


Προφανέστατα  ::  1*/4* μήκος κύμματος ... γύρο στα 31mm μου βγήκε.

Το προβλημα μάλλον είναι ότι ήταν πολύ λεπτό (1.5χιλ. διάμετρος). Το παχύτερο καλώδιο που βρήκα είναι 3.5χιλ διάμετρος αλλά ήρθαν έτσι τα πράγματα που ακόμη δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει  :: 

-Κ.

----------


## MAuVE

> Το προβλημα μάλλον είναι ότι ήταν πολύ λεπτό (1.5χιλ. διάμετρος). Το παχύτερο καλώδιο που βρήκα είναι 3.5χιλ διάμετρος αλλά ήρθαν έτσι τα πράγματα που ακόμη δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει.


Χωρίς να θέλω να σε αποθαρύνω, δεν βλέπω τίποτα στην δίαμετρο του στοιχείου. 
Αντιθέτως, το μήκος του πρώτου συντονισμού κυλινδρικής κεραίας είναι (Kraus Antennas) :

l=0,24*A'*λ

λ = μήκος κύματος (125 mm @2,4 GHz)
και Α' =l/r/(l/r +1)
r=ακτίνα στοιχείου

για r=1.5/mm l/r =29*2/1.5=38.66, A'=97,5%, l=29mm
για r=3.5/mm l/r =28*2/3.5=16,00, A'=94,1%, l=28mm

Αυξάνοντας την διάμετρο πρέπει να μειώσεις το μήκος του στοιχείου.

Το D-Link 900+ που έχει εσωτερικά δίπολο, το κάτω μέρος του οποίου είναι με το μάτι 3,5 mm, έχει μήκος διπόλου (μετρημένο) 2x27mm, γιατί συνήθως κόβεται το δίπολο στο μέσο της μπάντας ch6 = 2.437MHz.

Παρ' ολα αυτά κάνε τη δοκιμή σου και πες μας.

Νίκος AW1AA

Και κάτι άλλο. Το πιό χοντρό στοιχείο κάνει πιό flat τον συντονισμό. Σε πιό κανάλι έγινε η δοκιμή ;

----------


## Skinny13

εχα παρει πριν απο μια εβδομαδα ενα Ballantines (δυστηχως μας τελειωσε...ειναι γνωστο οτι το wifi μας κανει μπεκρηδες...χικ...)

εχει ομως μηκος 27 εκατοστα η συσκευασια... αλλα διαμερτο 10 εκατοστα ακριβως...
θελω να το κανω cantenna για λινκ 640 μετρα.
τι λετε να κανω?
να το χρησιμοποιησω η να παρω καμμια ursus???(καλη ειναι και αυτη...)

παντως του κουτακι ειναι τελειο ,αρκετα δυνατο και καλαισθητο...

----------


## MAuVE

Δεν πίνω και δεν τα πολυ ξέρω, αλλά έχω δει πολλές συσκευασίες τελευταία που είναι χάρτινες. 
Βασικός κανόνας να είναι σιδερένιο

----------


## Skinny13

> Δεν πίνω και δεν τα πολυ ξέρω, αλλά έχω δει πολλές συσκευασίες τελευταία που είναι χάρτινες. 
> Βασικός κανόνας να είναι σιδερένιο


ε ναι,αυτο ηθελα να τονισω,μερικοι λενε για pringles...
αυτα ρε παιδια δεν ειναι χαρτινα?απο μεσα εχουν αλουμινοχαρτο.

ειναι κατα πασα πιθανοτητα απο αλουμινιο(πειραζει???)
οπως ειπα ειναι αρκετα σκληρο και δεν παρομορφωνεται ευκολα,

ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΔΙΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΤΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ?

----------


## papashark

Cantenna ?

Ελπίζω να την θες για να πειραματιστείς και μόνο και όχι για μόνιμο link.

----------


## HdkiLLeR

> =αλλα διαμερτο 10 εκατοστα ακριβως..


To Ballantines εσωτερική πρέπει να έχει γύρω στα 9,5 απ' ότι θυμάμαι, βέβαια δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι αυτό σωστο για την κατασκευή [email protected],4Ghz, ας διαφωτήσει κάποιος.

----------


## jstiva

Προλαβαίνετε να πάτε στα super markets να προλάβετε τις χριστουγεννιάτικες συσκευασίες... Το famous grouse είναι ιδανικό περίπου 8.5 διάμετρο 32 μήκος. Καλή επίσης είναι και η URSUS βότκα με λίγο κοντύτερο κουτι γύρο στου 28 πόντους....

Μπεκρής κατάντησα από τότε που έμπλεξα εδω μέσα...  ::

----------


## Skinny13

> Cantenna ?
> 
> Ελπίζω να την θες για να πειραματιστείς και μόνο και όχι για μόνιμο link.


ιδωμεν....
οι ταχυτητες θα δειξουν!
μπορει να τη χρησιμοποιησω μετα για feeder http://www.nodomainname.co.uk/canten...nna_mark_2.htm






> 8.5 διάμετρο 32 μήκος.


αμαν.
ελπιζω να μην ειναι σεξουαλικο υπονοουμενο.....




> To Ballantines εσωτερική πρέπει να έχει γύρω στα 9,5 απ' ότι θυμάμαι, βέβαια δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι αυτό σωστο για την κατασκευή [email protected],4Ghz, ας διαφωτήσει κάποιος.


1)ναι,υπαρχει προβλημα να καει η καρτα???cisco 340 pci

2)εχει επιπτωσεις στην ταχυτητα?

----------


## papashark

> 1)ναι,υπαρχει προβλημα να καει η καρτα???cisco 340 pci
> 
> 2)εχει επιπτωσεις στην ταχυτητα?


1) Ναι άμα πιεί το ballantines σκέτο, θα την πειράξει...  ::  Πλάκα κάνω, δεν παθαίνει τίποτα η κάρτα.

2) Όσο δεν έχεις καλό link έχεις επιπτώσεις στην ταχύτητα. Έχε υπόψην σου ότι όσο λιγότερο κατευθηντική κεραία έχεις, τόσο περισσότερο θόρυβο έχεις, τόσο λιγότερα db έχεις διαθέσιμα. Με την cantenna θα έχεις maximoum ενίσχυση 12 db (εάν την κάνεις "τέλεια"), με ένα πιάτο λίγο πάνω από 20db.... Ακόμα έχε υπόψιν σου ότι με την cantenna εκτός του όυι θα μαζεύεις θόρυβο, θα εκπέμπεις κι όλας. Κοινώς η cantenna είναι μια μη οικολογική κεραία  ::

----------


## Skinny13

> Κοινώς η cantenna είναι μια μη οικολογική κεραία


ΜΠΟΡΕΙ Η CANTENNA ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΜΗ ΟΙΚΟΛΟΓΙΚΗ ΚΕΡΑΙΑ ΑΛΛΑ...
Η PASSIFIC WIRELLESS EINAI ΜΙΑ ΜΗ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΚΗ ΚΕΡΑΙΑ!!!!

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
>  Κοινώς η cantenna είναι μια μη οικολογική κεραία 
> 
> 
> ΜΠΟΡΕΙ Η CANTENNA ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΜΗ ΟΙΚΟΛΟΓΙΚΗ ΚΕΡΑΙΑ ΑΛΛΑ...
> Η PASSIFIC WIRELLESS EINAI ΜΙΑ ΜΗ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΚΗ ΚΕΡΑΙΑ!!!!



1) Μην φωνάζεις....

2) Όταν δεν θα μπορείς να κάνεις Link λόγο θορύβου και τα ξανασκάσεις για να πάρεις πιατάκι, μην τολμίσεις να γκρινιάξεις (θα σε θυμάμε, από το βαζελοnickname).

3) Ένα πιάτο ξεκινάει από 40 ευρώ, ύμαρτον..... Άμα δεν έχετε λεφτά ούτε για τα βασικά, μην ξεκινάτε να στήνετε....

----------


## Skinny13

> 1) Μην φωνάζεις....
> 
> 2) Όταν δεν θα μπορείς να κάνεις Link λόγο θορύβου και τα ξανασκάσεις για να πάρεις πιατάκι, μην τολμίσεις να γκρινιάξεις (θα σε θυμάμε, από το βαζελοnickname).
> 
> 3) Ένα πιάτο ξεκινάει από 40 ευρώ, ύμαρτον..... Άμα δεν έχετε λεφτά ούτε για τα βασικά, μην ξεκινάτε να στήνετε....



1)Μην το συνεχιζεις γιατι δεν προκειται να ξαναρθω σε meeting  ::  
(ευτυχως λες μεσα σου ε????)
ετσι και αλλιως μολις ειδες στο meeting το nick μου ,το ιδιο ειπες!!!
Τρυφυλλαρα ολε!!!(ασχετο)

2)ημαρτον και οχι υμαρτον....
μπορει να ειμαι ασχετος απο wifi αλλα προσεχω την ωρθωραφοια μου  ::  

3)δεν θα τα ξανασκασω!
το Ballantines θα το επαιρνα ετσι κι αλλιως (ειναι το αγαπημενο μου)

4)Με βλεπω να βαζω εναν καλο ενισχυτη αν δεν πιασει το λινκ,αν και εχω και γ@μω τις ταρατσες!

----------


## sotiris

> 4)Με βλεπω να βαζω εναν καλο ενισχυτη αν δεν πιασει το λινκ,αν και εχω και γ@μω τις ταρατσες!


σε βλεπω να δεχεσαι γρηγορα επισκεψεις αμα δεν σου πιασει το λινκ με την cantenna...απλως για να δουνε τι ωραιο ενισχυτη εχεις, οχι για τιποτα αλλο,μην παει στο κακο ο νους σου.

----------


## Skinny13

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Skinny13
> 
> 4)Με βλεπω να βαζω εναν καλο ενισχυτη αν δεν πιασει το λινκ,αν και εχω και γ@μω τις ταρατσες!
> 
> 
> σε βλεπω να δεχεσαι γρηγορα επισκεψεις αμα δεν σου πιασει το λινκ με την cantenna...απλως για να δουνε τι ωραιο ενισχυτη εχεις, οχι για τιποτα αλλο,μην παει στο κακο ο νους σου.


επισκεψεις ????
απο ποιον?

Καλα ρε μεγαλε, δεν καταλαβες οτι κανω πλακα στον papashark???
 ::  
κριμα που απαντησες παντως...
ημουν περιεργος να δω πως θα αντιδρασει!!!
nevermind...

----------


## sotiris

απο τον papashark...για το καθιερωμενο δαγκωμα...

----------

